# openoffice.org-3 tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip



## Doug (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello 

I am trying to make and install openoffice.org-3 from ports on FreeBSD 8.1-Release and it requires tzupdater-1_3_29-2010f.zip. Unfortunatly the recommend site only has tzupdater-1_3_34-2010o.zip.

It there an alternative site or a way to disable the need for it?

Thanks


----------



## Doug (Jan 21, 2011)

Whoops - managed to find a copy by searching for both versions in a search engine.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2011)

`# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16; make config`
and turn off TZUPDATE.


----------



## JokerBoy (Jan 21, 2011)

java/diablo-jdk16 also needs turning off TZUPDATE


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2011)

Also note that a simple forum search for tzupdater would have yielded a lot of results.


----------



## ckester (Jan 22, 2011)

Just to satisfy my curiosity, what exactly is the tzupdater for?  

The name suggests that it has something to do with updating a  time zone, but I can't imagine why Java would need to do that, since it can ask the OS for everything it needs to know about the time -- and shouldn't be messing with the timezone setting anyway.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2011)

Well ..

java/diablo-jdk16

```
TZUPDATE=on (default) "Update the time zone data"
```
java/jdk16

```
TZUPDATE=on (default) "Update the time zone data"
```



> The TZUpdater tool is provided to allow you to update installed Java Development Kit (JDK) and Java Runtime Environment (JRE) software with more recent timezone data, to accommodate daylight saving time (DST) changes in different countries.



Dixit Oracle.


----------



## fmw (Feb 11, 2011)

From what I've seen, the zip archive just contains data files the names of which don't seem to change. So it is probably safe to simply modify the distinfo files accordingly (iow: I've done this twice and haven't seen any adverse effects, but, of course, no guarantee...)


----------



## dehrmann (Feb 27, 2011)

I grabbed a link, changed the version, and it seems to work.  Try this:

https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...ef=tzupdater-1.3.34-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer


----------

